# Using wheat in wine



## fredericknoronha (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi all, Greetings on my first post here.

I come from Goa, India, a former Portuguese colony with an interesting tradition of wine-making from tropical fruits.

A query for all the experts out here:

There is a belief that a handful of wheat added to the winemaking process does help. But nobody knows why. Could you explain why wheat is added? Or is it just an irrational belief? FN

Frederick Noronha :: +91-832-2409490 or +91-9822122436


----------



## djrockinsteve (Nov 23, 2010)

Wheat can be added to wine during fermentation to give it a more whiskey like flavor. Common in areas of Wales.

Don't recall anyone on here mentioning it. It's just another ingredient used to alter the taste of wine.


----------



## abefroman (Nov 23, 2010)

Namaste & Oi!!


----------



## Savana123 (Nov 24, 2010)

As far as I know wheat gluten is use as a clarifying agent in white wine and wheat protein is use for the tannin. Fining of Chardonnay wine showed efficient clarification with gluten at 20 and 40 g/hL depending upon the gluten type.

Like this it is use in white wines.


----------



## bladeofthemoon (Nov 24, 2010)

how exactly is wheat used in clearing white wines? can anyone tell me? do you have to ground wheat and then add the powder to the mix? also, can it be used to clear fruit wines?


----------

